# Help with logging on different PC's



## londonblade (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey guys

Not exactly new on the forum, joined a couple of months ago actually, but have problem in logging onto my profile unless I am on my work laptop: whereas on my home laptop or my iPod, I get to the forum but cannot log on.

If anything, our office server has more blocks and restrictiosn so dont think that is the problem, as I would not be able to log on here, but can anyone give me a steer to any settings I could check or change on my home PC to see what the problem is?

Have made a couple of emails to the webmaster adress or whatever it is for tech help, and so far no reply yet....

Very frustrating as I cannot make any posts when at home, and I should be working right now, in fact, so better get back to it....

Thanks for any help

Cheers 
Karl


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Sounds like another cookie problem... couple of stickie threads on this above your post


----------



## londonblade (Sep 29, 2011)

Cleared the cookies. Sorted. Thanks T3BRO


----------

